# Touren und Biker Raum Cadolzburg



## skydancer73 (24. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin absoluter Newbie und möchte nun mit Touren starten.
Kann mir jemand schöne Strecken im Raum Cadolzburg posten?
.....oder ist eventuell jemand in der Nähe der mal einen Anfänger mitnehmen möchte?

Habe jetzt mein nagelneues Canyon Nerve AM aufgebaut im Wohnzimmer stehen, kann jedoch erst in ca. 1-2 Wochen damit loslegen.
Bin erst Papa geworden  und muss nun warten bis meine Frau und meine Kleine aus dem KH nach Hause kommen / dürfen.
Da ich mich in der nächsten Zeit nach der Arbeit unter der Woche um meine 2 Mädels kümmern muss, bleibt wohl nur noch das WE, vorzugsweise So (Uhrzeit egal, somit auch früh! )

Wäre klasse wenn ich ne schöne Hausstrecke empfohlen bekommen würde, ohne dass ich das Auto zum Hinkommen benutzen muss. 
Nach der Eingewöhnungszeit möchte ich natürlich auch Touren fahren die etwas weiter weg liegen, z.B. am WE in die Fränkische und so.

Wäre also klasse wenn jemand ne Empfehlung, oder auch mehrere, für mich hätte oder mich mal am WE mitnehmen würde.
GPS-Daten sind auch kein Problem da ich meine Garmin FR 305 damit füttern kann.
Kurz zu mir, falls mich jemand mitnehmen möchte und was von mir wissen will:

Alter: 36 Jahre (boah, bin ich mittlerweile schon ein alter Sack! )

Kondition: im Moment mittelmaß da ich die letzten Monate erkrankt war. sonst eigentlich ganz gut!  ......eigentlich bin ich eher der Läufer, zumindest bin ich letztes Jahr den Ultramarathon in Biel (100 km) gelaufen!  

Erfahrung: wie oben schon erwähnt MTB-technisch ein absoluter Anfänger

Hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen!
1000-Dank dafür!!! 

Gruß
skydancer73


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. September 2009)

les einfach hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=226317 mit, gelegentlich fahren wir auch an der Veste. Und dann meistens Richtung Cadolzburg. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (24. September 2009)

Hi,

so könntest Du anfangen:

Cadolzburg oben Richtung Sportplatz => 100m halbrechts bergab auf Waldweg bis Weiher => links auf Schotter bergauf bis Start "Trimmdichpfad" => Schotterweg ca 3km bis Waldweg rechts bergauf Richtung "druidenstein" => Ab Druidenstein Waldweg bzw Pfad bergab Richtung Stinzendorf => Am Waldrand rechts Richtung Weiher => "Gonnersdorf" rechts auf Straße => nach 200m Schotterweg rechts, dann links am Waldrand auf Weg/Pfad Richtung Cadolzburg.

Am Druidenstein gibts einige Möglichkeiten (je nach Fahrtechnik und Federweg  ) bergab zu fahren. Am Besten Du schaust Dich da gut um.

Ich fahr das manchmal als Feierabendrunde so ab 17:30 ... am WE ist meist downhill angesagt.

gruß


----------



## WürfelRadler (24. September 2009)

f.e.a.r.m.e. schrieb:


> so könntest Du anfangen: ....



Da fahrst du an den interressanten Stellen dann doch vorbei.
Da ist irgenwo mitfahren besser. 

Ich komme aus Langenzenn, wir können gern mal eine Sadtwald/Dillenbergrunde drehen. 
Sporch liegt ja praktisch auf dem Heimweg.

... und beim reo bist du auch nicht schlechter aufgehoben. 

PS: früher war ich auch mal Läufer, aber nur Kurzstrecke = Marathon


----------



## octaner (2. Oktober 2009)

Hi, sydancer - ich bin aus Fürt und meistens im Stadtwald unterwegs - kann gerne mal 'ne Runde auf unseren Trails (mit kleinen Hindernissen) anbieten.


----------

